# MANILA | Vion Tower | 191m | 57 fl | 32 fl | U/C



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> August 11, 2022


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken last 08/17/2022


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

craigfrance94 said:


> Slow Progress as of October 1, 2022. Good luck with the target turn-over date of September 2025.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> From @dinnarx IG


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken earlier today (11/13/2022)


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*11/25/2022 








*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*12/30/2022 & 01/07/2023* - updates by @johnrob15 and @The_Mango



















johnrob15 said:


> December 30, 2022





The_Mango said:


> .....


----------

